# Any tips for bad kidneys?



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok, so just found out my kidneys are, and I quote the doctor here: "Hanging by a thread."

It comes from medication I was on (flexeril, darvocet, ultram, and etodolac; since kicked-save the ultram, he wants me on that for pain, but I dont ever take it! ) to help with a FUBAR back and left shoulder (let's just say I'm accident prone), and it causes kidney failure. I'm not there YET, but it seems to be tilting that way.

My question is, any tips to help keep what little bit of fucntion I've got left? I AM seeing a doctor, I'm just also asking for tips to help out along the way, to sort of _supplemnt_ what the doc tells me. ANYTHING to keep my kidney function!

Also, is there ANY way to ease the pain or help with fatigue?

---

I'm also not going to be on quite as much as I was right after I joined...


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow. I'm so sorry to hear this.

I have some kidney issues myself but it's something completely different so I wouldn't want to offer advise for your situation. I'd go with the best medical advise you can get (including a 2nd opinion, probably from a specialist) and go with that. I wouldn't use internet sites for anything more than a general reference as to the condition you have.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

My good friend is on a dialysis machine now for two yrs, he has the machine right at his house.He's been on the waiting list for 2 yrs also and has a rare blood type which in harder yet to get a match.

Pills that the Navy gave him for depression is what wiped out his kidneys, he's on 100% disability which don't help when you've got a possible death sentence.

his problem now is that he won't do any exercising and it's killing him, he was born with a silver spoon and money has always bought him about everything he needed, and now it's hard to get it into his head that he has to put some effort into his life if he wants to stay around.I usually go to his house 5 times a week and argue with him till he gets out of bed and goes for a walk around the farm.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow, Diego, I'm so sorry. I've got a lot of health issues to, so I know kinda what it feels like. One of my meds plays havoc with my liver and I really have to keep an eye on it. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

The youngest boy was born with kidney problems an still gets a fit ever now an again.

Keep em flushed out, lots a water (well his choice is beer, but hey it works!) an the beer also helps with pain. If ya ain't a drinker (an thats fine to!) lots a water. 

Some a the meds I'm on er hard on the kidneys, I drink water all day long, only other thing I drink is coffee in the mornin an one diet soda with supper. Rest a the day be water.

I ain't good enough with herbs yet ta recommend nothin, but check with some a the folks what are, bet they can give ya some idears a what might help there to.

Good luck,
Rev. Coot


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Cranberry juice if you can stand the taste.


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

Cranberry juice is great for the entire urinary tract. A previous poster stated the obvious in that information on the internet should be taken with a grain of salt. A second, or even third opinion should always be sought from a medical professional.
And remember....they are only PRACTICING medicine!


----------



## TNmedicman (Nov 8, 2009)

I too am sorry to hear of your ailment. I would use the cranberry very sparingly as to add extra work to your kidneys is not advisable. I think that your best bet to get more information is to go to your local dialysis clinic and speak with one of their counselors about your issue. These people deal with dialysis pt every day and most are glad to give information to a (hopefully not) pre renal pt. I hope all stays good with you. This is just a little helpful advice from an old field Medic.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks all for the info, I've been doing lots and LOTS of water to keep 'em flushed out. I've also kicked all the drugs, and according to my last blood test, creatinine levels are starting to go back down (slowly). With some additional thearpy, I should pull through ok (as long as I dont do anything stupid.), but I'll have to watch my diet and medications (no more NSAIDS... EVER.) pretty much for a good long while.

As far as the pain's concerned, they've got me back on Ultram :gaah: again... I dont take it, I just tank through the pain.

I appreciate all the info, and sorry I've not been around sooner to let you know what was up!


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

Cranberry juice for sure. At least three times a day. Hope you feel better
:kiss:


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

I recently got a kidney stone , so now I’m doing what my dad did to get rid of them and I'm hoping it'll work for me too:

Drink distilled water, and then your kidneys don’t need to filter out minerals.
Drink plenty.
Eat less salt.

I think all 3 will reduce the load on your kidneys.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I've heard that same advice for that. Hope it works for you.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

catsraven said:


> Cranberry juice if you can stand the taste.


I am not a medical person. and this not a second opinion, but I have been told to drink lots of cranberry juice and water also. My sister in law had lots of kidney stone problems. She quit drinking all the Pepsi, Coke and other soft drinks and the stones went away. That worked for her, you may be different, but may be worth a try.


----------

